# How bout that corn



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

I will be slug hunting in western minnesota this weekend and like alot of other people my land is surrounded by corn due to the wet season. I think i will try and rattle but other than early morning or late evening im not sure i will have much luck. Does anyone know of any other pointers to get those deer out of the freakin corn?? :******:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Put a Lab in there and hunt pheasants...


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

haha good point


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

well, the good thing is if they leave it up all winter like they did last year around my place, the deer and elk will have plenty to eat, I only found one dead deer the whole winter.


----------



## JAnderson (Nov 8, 2009)

the deer might eat to much corn and they will die, 4 deer have died fron that last year. and you won't get them out of the corn. try to hunt a bedding area high up in a tree. i did and got a small 3x3 year and a half old buck by doing that.


----------

